# Corn and bci morph help



## Jpreece87 (Dec 4, 2012)

I currently have an Amel corn, Carolina corn and a possible dwarf 100% get kahl albino boa all females. I'm looking to purchase either a male corn or boa to start breeding with them. I'm after some advice on what male I would need to get to produce some different/interesting morphs (if any) open to any ideas


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

You can't really get anything exciting out of those corns, unless they maybe have any hets. If you got an Amel and put it with your female amel, you'd get amels, otherwise you're just gonna get lots of normals het for whatever you put together, if I remember correctly


----------



## Jpreece87 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ah I thought that might be the case :/ they were sold to me purely as 'Amel' and 'Carolina'

With the boa though, if I put her with an albino ill get albinos? I'm new to breeding and genetics if you hadn't guessed


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

No idea with the boas I'm afraid, Corns are about as far as I know lol!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Look for either a sunglow or a hypo het albino male boa.

Preferably dwarf lines if you want to maintain the small size.


An albino male to your female should give approximately 50% normals (100% het albino) and 50% albinos.

However, if you introduce hypo into the mix, as it is codominant, you can get more interesting litters....


normal het albino x hypo het albino

37.5% normal poss het albino
37.5% hypo poss het albino
12.5% albino
12.5% sunglow (hypo albino)


normal het albino x sunglow

25% normal het albino
25% hypo het albino
25% albino
25% sunglow



If sunglows aren't your thing, you could go with the motley for similar results:

normal het albino x motley het albino

37.5% normal poss het albino
37.5% motley poss het albino
12.5% albino
12.5% albino motley 


normal het albino x albino motley

25% normal het albino
25% motley het albino
25% albino
25% albino motley





Finally you could (if your funds allow!) go with a combo:

female het albino x hypo motley het albino

37.5% motley poss het albino
37.5% hypo poss het albino
12.5% albino motley
12.5% sunglow



female het albino x albino hypo motley (motley sunglow)

25% hypo het albino
25% motley het albino
25% albino motley
25% albino hypo (sunglow)





Note that you can't get any hypo motleys if on one parent is carrying both the motley and hypo gene as the two mutations share the same locus.

:2thumb:


----------



## Jpreece87 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow... Thanks bothrops!! Now I just gotta try make sense of all that.... Hmmm :bash:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Jpreece87 said:


> Wow... Thanks bothrops!! Now I just gotta try make sense of all that.... Hmmm :bash:


You're welcome.

Put simply, the percentages under each mating are the expected outcomes. It is technically the chances of each animal being each particular morph but it also works out as the approximate expected outcome of the litter. However it is simply a probability and in reality you will almost certainly end up with slightly different ratios. (just like tossing a coin ten times won't also give you 50% heads and 50% tails).


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

For the corns, I would try to find something like a ghost motley het amel. Amel, anery, hypo and motley are the most common hets in corns. That male would be able to test both females for those traits, and if they match up could give you rainbow clutches.

At the very least, a ghost motley het amel to the amel corn will give you ~50% normals het hypo anery amel motley and ~50% amels het hypo anery motley. 

If you kept back a pair of offspring, in the next generation you'd be able to make:

Normals
amels
aneries
hypos
motleys
amel motleys
anery motleys
hypo motleys
snows
ghosts
hypo amels (indistinguishable from normal amels, though)
ghost motleys
snow motleys
hypo snows (indistinguishable from normal snows)
hypo snow motleys (indistinguishable from normal snow motleys)


----------



## Jpreece87 (Dec 4, 2012)

Big thank you to you too, looking at these replies its exactly what I was after... Only thing is its made me realise how truly involved genetics and breeding are.... I guess I have some homework to do myself  thanks though its something I want to learn


----------



## Jpreece87 (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been and put a deposit on the new addition today.... Male... Hypo het albino boa!  bring on the sunglows and albinos


----------

